

Thyssenkrupp presents Multi, the first magnet drive elevator rope-free - openmaze
http://www.gizmag.com/thyssenkrupp-magnet-drive-elevator/34976/

======
natch
This is pretty cool. At first I thought the horizontal movement thing was
ridiculous until I thought about how it could be used to improve the
efficiency of shaft usage, since it means you can have many cars (not just one
or two) per shaft simultaneously.

------
mthomas
I wonder what the backup is for when the power fails while several cars are in
one shaft.

